# what scale model kits?



## deanp (Mar 29, 2016)

Little background... I plan to have an old warehouse building that will be building tanks and/or Jeeps for the military on my layout. 

While browsing in a craft/hobby store I found a few models of tanks and some old Jeeps. Wondering what scale would be best suited for an HO layout? 

There were some that were 1:32, up to 1:100. I thought having a few models in varying degrees of completion would look good along with pallets/piles of parts. None of the boxes really give dimensions of the finished product of x inches by x inches to know what would be somewhat realistic. To make it a little more difficult to figure out, some of the kits that should have a smaller finished vehicle had larger boxes than the kits that should be building a larger model.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

HO scale is 1:87.1 or often seen simply as 1:87


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Minitanks do a large range of military vehicles, now distributed by Herpa. Bit pricey though. You could save by buying the Airfix range in kit form, who have a comprehensive range but are to the slightly larger 1:76 scale.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Minitanks do a large range of military vehicles, now distributed by Herpa.


I'll second this recommendation.

Be careful buying models labelled HO scale that don't say 1/87. Some manufacturers (Airfix, Italieri) make vehicles that are a compromise HO / OO (1/76 scale, common in Britian) and are slightly bigger than true HO. This might make quite a difference.

Edit -- great minds think alike! Cycleops edited his post while I was typing mine.


----------



## deanp (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you folks, will check them out! Didn't know I could end up with different sizes even when they are marked HO. Will remember to look for the scale on the package.


----------

